# How much do different Treks weigh?



## TeenRacer (Mar 22, 2005)

Trek doesnt post their bike weights anywhere so does anyone know about how much the following bikes weigh:

Trek 1500
Trek 2100
Trek pilot 2.1 (any comments on this? I can find any reviews)
Bianchi Giro


Thanx for this much needed help


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

well while I dont know how much each one of those weights your going to see some substantal weight loss in the pilot series because its a full carbon frame. I do believe Trek is now putting carbon forks and maybe even carbon rear forks on the 2100 now which makes it a little lighter. You should test ride all these bikes if you can and make a decision based more on ride then weight. The pilot is a compact geometry frame while the others are not, the fit may not be what you prefer as it puts the rider into a more "race" type position more streched out where as the 1500 and the 2100 are a more relaxed fitting frame. Unless you are a professional rider the weight loss your going to see between these frames is NOT going to make you a totaly different rider based on weight loss alone. You are going to be better served in the long run selecting the bike the rides better for you and one you feel more comfortable on. Nothing worse then getting a new bike and then not wanting to ride it because it dosnt fit right after a short spin. All that being said try google for a website called weightweenies it has a TON of stuff listed by how much it REALLY weights not the manufacters listed weight. Good Luck
Deastin


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

deastin said:


> well while I dont know how much each one of those weights your going to see some substantal weight loss in the pilot series because its a full carbon frame. I do believe Trek is now putting carbon forks and maybe even carbon rear forks on the 2100 now which makes it a little lighter. You should test ride all these bikes if you can and make a decision based more on ride then weight. The pilot is a compact geometry frame while the others are not, the fit may not be what you prefer as it puts the rider into a more "race" type position more streched out where as the 1500 and the 2100 are a more relaxed fitting frame. Unless you are a professional rider the weight loss your going to see between these frames is NOT going to make you a totaly different rider based on weight loss alone. You are going to be better served in the long run selecting the bike the rides better for you and one you feel more comfortable on. Nothing worse then getting a new bike and then not wanting to ride it because it dosnt fit right after a short spin. All that being said try google for a website called weightweenies it has a TON of stuff listed by how much it REALLY weights not the manufacters listed weight. Good Luck
> Deastin



Two quick corrections:
1. The Pilot 2.1 has a very similar frame setup to the 2100. Carbon fork and carbon seatstay on a ZR9000 aluminum frame.
2. The Pilot is a LESS aggressive geometry than either of the other two. The Pilot is aimed at "older riders who still want performance but are less flexible." Think Specialized Roubaix made by Trek. Trek saw how well the Roubaix was selling and decided "Hey thats a great idea."


----------



## deastin (Jun 24, 2004)

My bad, for some reason i was thinking Trek had introduced the Pilot as an answer to Giants TCR carbon lineup. While I m not Trek expert you are prolly right and I am prolly wrong. Such is life.
Deastin


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

deastin said:


> My bad, for some reason i was thinking Trek had introduced the Pilot as an answer to Giants TCR carbon lineup. While I m not Trek expert you are prolly right and I am prolly wrong. Such is life.
> Deastin


Close. You're probably thinking of the Giant OCR carbon, which has the more upright geometry like the Roubaix & Pilot, not the Giant TCR which is racy.


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

my 52 cm trek 1500 (2005) with some tank pedals 2 cages and a computer weighed in at around 20.25 lbs. a stock pilot 2.1 in a 56 (i think) weighed in about a pound more. I suspect the 2100 would be in the middle of the 2 since the frames of the pilot and 2100 are similar but the 2100 has a ligher fork, bar, stem and wheels than a pilot. The AL and carbon frames are going to weigh more than an all AL frame since the carbon is a little heaiver than the AL plus the glue they have to use to bond it into the frame.


----------

